# Vasovagal syncope



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Or in other words - fainting. Ever have that? 
"Vasovagal syncope occurs when the part of your nervous system that regulates heart rate and blood pressure malfunctions in response to a trigger, such as the sight of blood. Your heart rate slows, and the blood vessels in your legs widen. This allows blood to pool in your legs, which lowers your blood pressure. This drop in blood pressure and slowed heart rate quickly cause diminished blood flow to your brain, and you faint."
It actually happened to me at work the other day. I work on my feet in a lab. I started feeling weak and went to my desk to sit. But the weakness and nausea getting worse. My officemate told me I should go home. I told her I wouldn't make it to my car. Then she ran and told my boss. He came over and asked if he should call 911. By that time I was sweating profusely and on the verge of passing out. I kept sinking down further and further in my chair to get my head lower and lower. He called 911. By the time the ambulance came I was feeling better. But I let them take me to the ER. They checked me out - no heart problem, no blood sugar problem. The doc said vasovagal syncope. 

I had it 3 times way back between 86 and '92. I get up in the morning feeling a bit nauseous and then start feeling weak. If I don't lie down I pass out. Only once when I didn't make it to bed in time did I pass out - PLOP collapsed onto my bed on the way in. Spinning room seeing stars. Cleared up in 15 minutes. 

I can't think of anything that is triggering it. I don't know why it's come back after all these years. Anyone else have this?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh I've had this.

Two months ago after getting out of the shower, in turn after heavy exercise; the temperature changes messed me up severely. I sprawled out on the floor while I still had a choice about it, nearly passed out, eventually the feeling went away.

Before that, twice more in abuse situations.

This is not something I would worry about unless it does become a pattern.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

The thing that bothers me is that there is NO trigger. It just seems to happen early in the morning. It could happen when I'm driving in to work. I probably would have time to pull over somewhere. I can usually feel it coming on a few minutes before it happens. And I don't want it happening at work again - that was pretty embarrassing having an ambulance come for me.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought this was going to be something entirely diff. 

That sounds very scary though...


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah - it feels like you're dying. You can feel the life being sucked out of your body. The first time it happened I thought I was a goner. I was alone and too weak to get to the phone to call 911- this was before cell phones.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Fainting is a massive fear of mine every once in a while I'll stand up to quick and I've had a couple close calls... I almost stopped at a firehall once on my way home from work but I think that was mostly a panic attack. :|


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

scarpia said:


> Yeah - it feels like you're dying. You can feel the life being sucked out of your body. The first time it happened I thought I was a goner. I was alone and too weak to get to the phone to call 911- this was before cell phones.


The second time it happened I liked it, for that exact reason. Ended up for a minute or two in some gray nothingness with no emotion, nothing. Thought to myself afterward, if that's what being dead is like, then I am missing out..!


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Syncope is a general term for fainting; vasovagal syncope is directly related to the vagus nerve. Yes, I've had this too. My doctors have figured out that for some reason it can occur when I change elevations (ie: standing up to quickly). One time, I stood up and fainted, hit my head on a elliptical machine on the way down, and then proceded to have a seizure! Fortunately, it hasn't happened for over a year now.


----------



## alstew2000 (May 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I have syncope issues as well at 42 I have been forced to go on disability and leave the career I loved. I hardly go a day without an episode and most days have many. One of the worst feelings I have ever had is the dismissive treatment from ER staff (i have no cardiac symptoms). Now I feel as though I have let my family down and lost my life to this unexplained disease. I have been through the entire alphabet of tests with no answers am not allowed to drive ride a bike or work. How does one handle this?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I thought I was the only one with this. It's been happening to me since around the age of 9...Usually triggered by the sight of blood or people talking in detail about veins and blood loss...It recently happened to me in Biology class but about a dozen other times at church and in school...I hate how it feels like I'm about to die and people around me get freaked out about what's happening to me...I get really hot and sweaty...then people's voices around me become distorted/loud and I see patterns and pass out...It's like being drugged...then afterwards I get really cold and clammy...I really wish it wouldn't happen to me


----------



## SHYBRY (Apr 17, 2011)

YES! I have this and had to see a cardiologist,heart rhythm specialist, and neurologist before I knew what it was. Its also called neurocardio syncope. I passed out while sitting down 3 times in 4 months... Doctor has me on beta blockers (to control my heartbeat) and advised me to eat a high salt diet... If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask... It was scary and did feel like the beginning of death... You wake up after you pass out and for a few seconds: you dont know where you are, you dont know what time it is...and you really dont know who you are til the blood starts pumping back to your brain... scary stuff, but still considered benign, unless it happens while driving or something, which i was scared most of...


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

alstew2000 said:


> Unfortunately I have syncope issues as well at 42 I have been forced to go on disability and leave the career I loved. I hardly go a day without an episode and most days have many. One of the worst feelings I have ever had is the dismissive treatment from ER staff (i have no cardiac symptoms). Now I feel as though I have let my family down and lost my life to this unexplained disease. I have been through the entire alphabet of tests with no answers am not allowed to drive ride a bike or work. How does one handle this?


That's terrible. I have never heard of anyone having it that bad.

Luckily I haven't had another episode. I told the people at work NOT to call an ambulance if it happens again. It cost me hundreds in copays for the hospital, doctor and ambulance service.


----------



## ami1190 (Sep 27, 2011)

Finally!! More people with this!! Been suffering from this for the last ten years, and im only 21!!! The hospotals only jist told me a few months ago that not only can they not treat it, but im not going to grow out of it, like they originally thought. Luckily i dont pass out each time i get the warnings, but my main warning is loss of vision! Which occurs at least twice a day!! Havent been able to work out any triggers yet either. 

Not only is it a pain to have, but its a constant worry. Ive got three young kids +they eldest being 5, who has aspergers) and have passed out while being home alone with them. Im terrified of it happening again and knocking myself out! Tried claiming dla, and because im "not at risk of blackouts, fainting or dizzy sprlls" im not entitled to it (i have appealed. Same anseer) being a single mum out of work i cant afford a carer. So im stuck in a circle. 

Having this is more than a nightmare! Im afraid to go out alone, and be at home alone but have little choice! Really need a solution to this condition!! It can potentially ruin lives!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I get frequent faintness with various triggers. Looks like I inherited it from my father, only I have it worse. There are physical triggers like pain and having blood drawn. I'm more likely to get it when fatigued, with low blood sugar and tense and anxious in particular. Anxiety's a huge trigger. I can get it when listening to people describing illness or injury or when there's a certain odour or music or atmosphere. I can get it from slight variations in routine - the unfamiliar causes anxiety and panic symptoms - and sensory overload. 

The warning signs come on rapidly like nausea, blocked nose or ears (signs of anxiety), rapid heart rate (from anxiety) and finally black vision and going deaf. At that point I can bring myself back only when I lie down or put my head down. It's happened in public a lot. Most people don't notice or care. I don't really care either. If I did I'd become agoraphobic. I'd never allow someone to call an ambulance and would be furious if they did. Kneel down with your head on the floor and tell them to eff off, you're praying.

At the point of black vision, 3 things can happen. I can recover without fainting or vomiting - just a cold sweat at most. I can recover after vomiting (rare I allow vomiting). I can faint and feel like death the rest of the day. I've only fainted in situations where medics didn't understand I needed to put my head down. By myself I can take care of it just fine. Only other people mess me up. I've found altering my thoughts about these symptoms regulates them well - huge psychological component.


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

I sometimes faint when I get really nervous or anxious, or sometimes for no reason at all. I tend to get really really high blood pressure from time to time.


----------



## terryj (Nov 19, 2012)

I suffered with this for many years, it got so bad that the state revoked my drivers license, the cure for this, for me, was to have a pacemaker implanted. I've had the pacemaker since 2002 and haven't had another episode. 

These episodes would happen 2 to 3 time a week, and like others have posted it was the most awful feeling I have ever experienced. I never knew when they would happen, I could taking a shower and have it happen or talking to someone and just fall out. All I know is, this must be what it feels like to die.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have this about 1 out of every 3 times I have my blood taken. I have also had at least 2 dozen attacks during school which were triggered by anything relating to blood or injury(blood injury phobia). Thank you for finally giving this condition a name OP. I knew it's trigger already, the vagus nerve closes up, but I was never told the name of the condition. Trying to describe this to nurses or doctors, they foolishly suggest to take a Klonopin before procedures which of course DOES NOTHING, but make it WORSE.


----------



## nikster (Nov 19, 2012)

I have this! Its good (and bad :/) to know that Im not the only one. When I faint my heart stops for 23 seconds (they found this out on a tilt table test) so my body shakes like a seizure to start it up again. They are caused by pain. Ive had 4 seizures in the past 4 years and two near misses in the past 3months.....Im only 18. My first one happened when I fell off my pushbike, my second when I was having blood taken, my third when I came off a skateboard and my last was induced on a tilt table test. Ive had many ecgs, and an ultrasound on my heart. I saw a cardiologists who said that I could go on meds but he doesnt see that its that serious yet so just to keep my salt levels up. My two close calls were in September, one happened when I spraint my ankle (which bloomin hurt!) and the other when I came off my motorbike and broke my finger and my wrist and cut up both my hands. 

When the pain hits I have a split second warning and then the next thing I know Im waking up on the floor. Its like Im waking up into a weird dream and Im all confused and my face goes grey. The nurses who did my table test said that I was the most severe seizure patient because they had no warning, and I actually had a seizure and my heart stopped!

My doc did go through the options like meds or a pacemaker but he is hoping that I grow out of it all.... im just worried because 90% of the time when I stand up I go really dizzy and im scared that i'll faint at school or something.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I have this, but I've never actually fainted from it, only come close. I've had two things trigger this with me - severe blunt trauma (both times I broke fingers), and needles. Well, not simply needles, but needles + something gruesome. The first time I had it happen, I had torn my index finger open really badly in a door (there was a lot flesh ripped up and lots of blood), but that didn't bother me, in fact after I realized my endorphins had kicked in and that I wasn't feeling pain, I was joking around. Fast forward half an hour, when I'm at the hospital, the doc sticks a needle into the wound, I'm watching, and I almost passed out. A few years later, when I was volunteering in an ER, I was shadowing a resident who was treating a surprisingly similar injury, which is when the response was explained to me by the doc. Most recently, I was at the dentist's, and I watched the needle before it went into my mouth, and then I imagined it moving around inside my gums, as she was injecting it, and shifting it, and I almost passed out there as well lol. I ended up hanging out in her bathroom for 15 minutes, until I was sure that I could stand without vomiting.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

One technique to prevent yourself from passing out is to flex every muscle in your body while still breathing for about 10 seconds at a time. This will raise your blood pressure and should help prevent you from fainting. Drinking something sugary and cold will help as well. If you want, you can even take a glucose tablet and put it in your mouth. Elevating your feet and lowering your head will cause the blood to rush to your head and keep you conscious if you can find a place to lay down quick enough.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Honestly, the best thing you can learn to do is, before even attempting to fight it, recognize it when it starts, and make sure to stop driving (or doing anything potentially dangerous) until it passes, and make sure you are sitting in a secure position so you don't fall and hurt yourself.


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

I've only passed out twice, however I've had handfuls of times where I had the symptoms proceeding fainting, but have prevented it via tilting my head down or just riding them out till they hit a brick wall and stop progressing. Really I've only passed out once and didn't expect it, the second time I got way too close to the edge of fainting and then something surprised me out of nowhere and that was enough to push me over.

The body can definitely get used to and fight off signs of fainting. Mine is mainly triggered by a past phobia and irrational things, but the longer I trigger them, the longer the symptoms take to fully develop over time and sometimes I can feel like get to a certain point and then stop progressing. I never just randomly pass out all of a sudden. I usually leave situations when I feel like I can't take another 3-5 seconds though. Another thing - you know you sometimes get up too fast, your vision goes black, and then you faint? I have had that happen some as well, but without a really strong fainting feeling and I don't even need to do put my head down. It just corrects itself and I go about my business.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

Have had this happen a few times. Yes, I get all hot and sweaty, and dizzy, and know it's coming. I passed out at my office Christmas party a couple years back. They called the ambulance. I had it happen when I had a 103 fever and felt sick. I remember thinking I felt very dizzy and like I might pass out, and the next thing I knew I was waking up on the floor. I don't even remember trying to move from the chair. I've had the feeling at church as well. I'm not sure what triggers it, maybe anxiety on some level?


----------



## illusoryman (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't mean to resurrect an old thread, but I get this too sometimes. Especially re: seeing blood and perceived intense social judgement. I'm curious if anyone else has attempted medicating with a benzo and what the results were? Is this just a panic response or something else?


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

I had no idea people suffered so much from fainting spells-that's scary
I've only been near fainted twice (apparently due to too much pressure on my cervix. So ladies, that is a thing). The second time in particular was frightening, as I lost my vision completely and my hearing got distorted like I was underwater, but I was still conscious enough to get to my couch without actually passing out, somehow.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Happened to me when I had my IUD inserted. I wasn't even all that nervous, I think it was because it was a sort of pain that I had never felt in my life. 

Before that after I had sex with my first bf (not first sex partner). I went to go pee and saw a tiny bit of blood and I fainted. Woke up with my head on the toilet. Got up to leave the bathroom and mid-step fainted again. The bathroom was one step elevated and I fell right on my head. Didn't even put my arms out.


----------

